# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Эксперты Palo Alto Networks наткнулись на новые образцы вымогателя Jaff

## olejah

WannaCry не единственное семейство вымогателей, активно атакующее организации и пользователей в последнее время. За несколько дней до вспышки атаки WannaCry появилась другая угроза – вымогатель Jaff.

С самого начала Jaff распространялся ботнетом Necurs и использовал дизайн сообщения о выкупе схожий с Locky. Таким образом, исследователи в области безопасности сразу поняли, что авторы нового вымогателя и авторы Locky и Dridex, скорее всего, одни и те же люди.

Первые версии Jaff добавляли к зашифрованным файлам расширение .jaff и требовали выкуп в районе 2 биткойнов. Вектором заражения были .PDF-файлы, отправленные в виде вложений в спам-письмах.

Эксперт Брэд Дункан (Brad Duncan) из Palo Alto Networks утверждает, что в новых вариантах вымогателя расширение .jaff уже не используется, как не используется и схожие с Locky требования выкупа.

Теперь вымогатель добавляет к зашифрованным файлам расширение .wlu и использует в сообщении о выкупе зеленые шрифты на темном фоне. Исследователь безопасности также заметил, что авторы просят выкуп в размере 0.30030347 биткойнов.

Первые спам-рассылки, распространяющие новый вариант вредоноса, были замечены во вторник, 23 мая. Эти письма содержат вложение PDF, в котором находится документ Word с вредоносными макросами, предназначенными для заражения компьютера.




> «Макросы Word генерируют начальный URL-адрес для загрузки закодированного двоичного файла Jaff, после чего мы видим еще один URL-адрес для обратного вызова после инфицирования. Исходный HTTP-запрос возвращает закодированный двоичный файл» - рассказывает Дункан.


Как и первые образцы этого вымогателя, новая версия атакует 400 типов файлов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

